# Heard of pharmacom?



## timecode2 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm at it yet again, looking around on these UGL's because quite frankly its hard to even find a trustworthy source in my neck of the woods, i got some stuff but i'm pretty sure its low dosed.


Anyway got a question for you all, has anyone tried out the pharmacom lab? Would like to know if anyone here has.


----------



## motley482 (Jul 28, 2014)

timecode2 said:


> I'm at it yet again, looking around on these UGL's because quite frankly its hard to even find a trustworthy source in my neck of the woods, i got some stuff but i'm pretty sure its low dosed.
> 
> 
> Anyway got a question for you all, has anyone tried out the pharmacom lab? Would like to know if anyone here has.


Never tryed or heard of em...I only have one ugl I use right now cause frankly im new to the world of steroids and have yet to find a solid source but if ud like to chat and can recommend u a cite I use...im on my second cycle of test E and the gear seems good to me...seen some good results honestly never will know if its underdosed but thats the name of the game...Pm if u want to chat some more


----------



## grind4it (Jul 28, 2014)

Yea I've heard of it....it's where all the nerds dress up like super hero's and look at comic books and sh•t...looks kinda lame to me but to each there own


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry never heard of them.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes,

I've heard of them

Heard mixed reviews

Know a guy personally who loves pharmacom


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 29, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Yea I've heard of it....it's where all the nerds dress up like super hero's and look at comic books and sh•t...looks kinda lame to me but to each there own



I think thats comicon?  Mlp


----------



## Yaya (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Yes,
> 
> I've heard of them
> 
> ...



Update, he used to love pharmacon...he moved on to better


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Update, he used to love pharmacon...he moved on to better



This is why you're an asset to this board.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes you are correct. Please excuse my lame attempt at humor....and no offense, I know ya'll are serious about that sh*t.




#TheMatrix said:


> I think thats comicon?  Mlp


----------



## Yaya (Jul 29, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Yea I've heard of it....it's where all the nerds dress up like super hero's and look at comic books and sh•t...looks kinda lame to me but to each there own



Big nerds

Lamda, lamda, lamda...


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Yes,
> 
> I've heard of them
> 
> ...



Yes mixed reviews.

Tbol and winny were good a couple years back. Dbol was crap.
Never ran oil.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 3, 2014)

pharmacom is really hyped up on certain  boards. 
Would NOT trust it. Fancy looking packaging tho!


----------



## Winston1156 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tried to order from there once.  
MoneyGram would not process it.  suspicious


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 8, 2014)

They seem shady IMO


----------



## Bigbird138 (Mar 26, 2015)

Pharmacom is good gear if you get it from a trusted reseller not pushing counterfeits.


----------

